# Séparer un identifiant en 2



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je voudrais savoir comment je pourrais séparer mon identifiant Apple en 2.
Actuellement mon identifiant est utilisé par moi et mes parents sauf qu'Apple bloque de plus en plus de choses pour l'authentification à 2 facteurs et gérer autant d'appareils (surtout des vieux) est compliqué.
Je voudrais donc savoir comment je pourrais séparer mon compte en 2 et que les 2 comptes gardent accès aux applications que j'ai déjà acheté.

Je sais pas si c'est clair mais je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,



fousfous a dit:


> Je voudrais donc savoir comment je pourrais séparer mon compte en 2 et que les 2 comptes gardent accès aux applications que j'ai déjà acheté.


A mon avis, tu ne peux pas faire ça. Mais s'il y a une solution, ça m'intéresse


----------



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> A mon avis, tu ne peux pas faire ça. Mais s'il y a une solution, ça m'intéresse


Ah c'est embêtant, et pas de solution qui s'en rapproche non plus?


----------



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2019)

Il y a des gens qui ont activé le partage familial? Ça pourrait simuler une séparation de compte?


----------



## les_innommables66 (6 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Ce qui devrait se passer, sur la base d'un exemple: avec ton compte "fousfous", tu as acheté une application qui est sur l'iPhone de tes parents.
Tu crées demain un nouveau compte iCloud "parents" et tu changes le compte principal de l'iPhone de tes parents pour "parents" au lieu de "fousfous".
L'application va continuer d'être utilisable sur l'iPhone de tes parents.
Tes parents pourront utiliser leur nouveau compte pour de nouveaux achats.
En revanche, de temps en temps (réinitialisation) ou en cas de mise à jour de l'application, le mot de passe de ton compte "fousfous" sera demandé sur l'iPhone de tes parents.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2019)

Mais donc il n'y aurait pas moyen de transférer les achats pour qu'ils n'aient pas besoin de se connecter à mon compte? Parce qu'avec l'authentification à 2 facteurs l'objectif c'est d'éviter que ça se déclenche entre 2 endroits différents.


----------



## Wizepat (6 Décembre 2019)

Comme le suggère les innommables, le partage familial est fait pour ça. 

Avec le compte qui contient toutes les applications achetées (ce sera le compte administrateur), tu créé les autres comptes et tu les relis au partage. Elles auront ainsi accès au contenu acheté (appli, film, musique...). C’est très intuitif. 

Je tiens à préciser que les achats In app ne fonctionnent pas. 

Le partage est limité à 5 comptes. 

Pour plus d’info









						Partage familial
					

Avec le Partage familial, partagez Apple Music, Apple TV+, Apple Arcade ou un forfait iCloud avec jusqu’à cinq proches. Sans partager votre compte.



					www.apple.com


----------



## fousfous (6 Décembre 2019)

Du coup je vais tenter ça, mais pour le compte que je vais créer Apple ne va pas m'embêter avec une authentification à 2 facteurs ou une sécurité trop poussé?


----------



## fousfous (8 Décembre 2019)

A la blague il faut mettre sa carte bancaire pour faire du partage familial...


----------

